
Amazon to block Australian shoppers from its US website - tounu
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-31/amazon-to-block-us-site-in-australia/9820224
======
tonteldoos
I understand the physical/shipping portion of the ban, and why people would be
redirected to amazon.com.au. Something that is substantially less clear, is
how this impacts digital items, like Kindle books:

    
    
      - Can I still buy those from amazon.com, or will I need to get them from amazon.com.au?
      - If I need to buy from amazon.com.au, will that be subject to the same substantially reduced variety/options available?

------
cup
Thank you LNP.

